# Lydbrook Tunnel, Welsh Bicknor - July 2012



## cunningcorgi (Jul 29, 2012)

*HISTORY*

1873 marked the opening of the Ross & Monmouth Railway which crossed the River Wye twice and penetrated two outcrops of rock with tunnels. The longer of these, at 630 yards, had its south portal at Welsh Bicknor but took the name Lydbrook. It was situated across the water from Lydbrook Junction Station where the Severn & Wye line branched off towards Lydney.

Both sides of the approach cutting benefit from lengthy retaining walls, resulting in a rather diminutive portal. Inside the tunnel is stoned-lined at both ends, giving way to a brick lining through its central section. Parts of the roof near the northern end have been repaired in red brick and bulging is apparent in places. Trains travelled on a northerly course through the southern half of the single-track bore before taking a tight curve to the west. Refuges of varying dimensions are provided throughout and cable hangers remain in situ on the west wall. Like its distant sibling, the north portal is also flanked by retaining walls. Maps suggest that there was an air shaft around 140 yards from the southern entrance but there is no sign of this within the tunnel.

Whilst the through route was closed in 1959, the northern section of line - including the tunnel - remained operational until 1st November 1965 to serve the AEI cable works siding at Lydbrook Junction. By the summer of 1967, the tracks were gone and the tunnel bricked up.

*THE VISIT*

After spending the last few weeks arsing around in mines, we decided to get back to the first love of train tunnels and went on a tunnel dash in Hereford and Gloucester. Second tunnel of the day found us in Welsh Bicknor to see Lydbrook tunnel. Visited with wonkycows.

1. Southern portal




2. Heading north




3. View back south




4. wonky lines one up




5. One tunnel, two walls, big difference




6. Approaching the bend




7. Profile change




8. Cable holders




9. One man and his ghost. Or two ghosts...




10. Northern portal appears




11. Inside the northern portal




12. Northern portal from the cutting




Thanks for looking.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 29, 2012)

Great thread, thanks for sharing


----------



## HorZa (Jul 30, 2012)

Great tunnel shots!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice, she looks a belter


----------



## night crawler (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice, like that must find a tunnel to visit.


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 19, 2012)

stunning stuff, i like number 9, did you plan that or did it just come out like it.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 19, 2012)

cunningcorgi said:


> 4. wonky lines one up


 
Ooh er missus !!! 
A crackin report me old corgi boy !!! I did this tunnel with Godzy around about the same time as you !! Glad we brought the wellies too !! How good is it to find one with a walk in entrance as well !! Got my son to do some torch waving whilst we was there too and was impressed with my first efforts. Will probably post them soon !!


----------



## cunningcorgi (Sep 19, 2012)

Fury161 said:


> stunning stuff, i like number 9, did you plan that or did it just come out like it.



A bit of both but definatly more not planned !

Actually had the two cameras side by side, both set to go off at the same time.

Pic 9 was taken from the left side camera (mine) and the figure on the right came out like some sort of ghost.

But when we looked at the pic from the right side camera, the roles had reversed and the figure on the left had come out ghost like !


----------

